# wether drinking urine



## nuzmom (Sep 17, 2010)

We had our two bucklings surgically castrated on May 30. They were born April 19. The buyer of the one wether is asking a few questions as she isn't familiar with anything other than banding.

Question 1 - will his scotum shrink "completely"? And how long will that take?
Question 2 - he is drinking his own urine. Why? Will this continue?

Her concern is that he's not castrated, although I've shown her the vet papers and the scars. I personally assisted in the proceedure. This seems more like a buck behavior to her. I don't know enough to give her a correct answer.

Could it be minerals? He had a "billy block" and loose minerals at our place. Could it be that his hormones aren't settled down yet?
Thanks.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't know the answer to #1, but as for #2, as my oldest son would say when he was little, because "them do that." Male goats have sorta yucky habits. If he started doing that before he was wethered, it's quite possible he'll continue, out of habit. I don't think that the minerals have anything to do with it.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

If the testicals were removed, that should be pretty obvious. Yea, bucks are nasty


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Yea, bucks are nasty


I'm finding this out in a hurry!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

RE: 1. yes over the next few weeks leaving a small
scrotal sac. If the testicals were not removed then will take awhile for them to shrink also


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ask her if he is drinking the urine as in the buck is standing with his legs apart and peeing...or is he pulling out his penis?


----------



## nuzmom (Sep 17, 2010)

We did not see him do it before he was wethered and only once afterwards. She has seen him do it 3 times (since picking him up Saturday morning). We did see him lick at the urine of one of the does as she urinated.
Vicki - he stands with legs apart, peeing and licking at the stream. :/


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

He still will go through the exploration of puberty even though he is wethered and it does take some time for the hormones in his body to change. I've had 3 very bucky wethers. In 2 cases they out grew the behavior quickly, the other was housed with the buck for a couple of months and learned that bucky behavior got him unwanted attention. One of these wethers now lives with the does permanately as he lets me know when they are coming into heat. None of them exibit urine behaviors anymore at over a year old.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Boys will be boys... :ick


----------

